# I've was swinging bush axes for 30+ years....



## stillhunter (May 10, 2022)

and machetes.....



I had these when I stopped surveying. I guess I cut down 10s of thousands of saplings and trees while I was cutting line. Broke a few bush axe blades and replaced handles on others when they broke. Broke a few/5 machetes over the years. The machetes from Columbia were the best. Light/ easy to carry, sling and sharpen. I cut a lot of poplar/pines, maple trees, sweetgum etc. from 2" to 8 " w these machetes.


----------

